# Virtual machine Ethernet



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi All,

I have a lab setup with a Server 2012R2 machine with a single Ethernet connection. I have setup a Virtual Windows 7 machine in Hyper V and want to give it its own IP address.

Right now I have my Svr2012 machine 192.168.1.101.
I would like to give my virtual machine an IP Address of 192.168.1.103 so that when I am on my computer downstairs I can get to the Server with the .101 address or directly into the VM with the .103 address

We have this setup at work, and I am trying to duplicate it here. However, I think having only one Ethernet port is my folly, I can't seem to figure out how to share the Ethernet connection for the VM without losing connectivity to the Server because the enabling of the VM switch disables IPV4 on the physical NIC

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Swiper (Mar 14, 2003)

When you created the VM, did you also configure the Network card for the vm
on your server machine, yhou will see local area aconnection and the virtual switch
one will be the switch for your VM and the othe will be address for the server

Once you boot into the vm, it should get a working network adapter that you can set up the IP address on
if it is not there or if you see it , but shows disconnected, it means you have not created the network adapter connection for the VM

you wojuld need to turn off the VM and go into settings and create or add a legacy or network adapter
i don't know where it is in Windows 2012 (since i am not a fan of that OS )
too much like Win 8 to me. ( we all know about that epic fail )
haha


----------



## techmaster85 (Sep 5, 2011)

Got it working with a USB to Ethernet adapter..

Ya, I hate Win 8 and 8.1 and 2012 and 2012R2 but that is the wave of the technological future..


----------

